

Discontinued Win XP Still No. 2 Desktop OS After Win7, Win8 Lagging Far Behind - yiedyie
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/02/discontinued-windowsxp-still-no-2-desktop-os-after-windows7-windows-8-lagging-far-behind/

======
augustl
The graph might be a little bit misleading at first glance. There are separate
entires for Windows 8 and Windows 8.1. Combined, they still don't beat Win XP,
though.

